
HBR: Business Leaders Have Abandoned the Middle Class - PaulHoule
https://hbr.org/2016/06/business-leaders-have-abandoned-the-middle-class%20reddit
======
SixSigma
Also you can't CSR when your headquarters are in London but your factories are
in Lithuania.

That's if you even care about CSR

A huge UK company pay an agency in Eastern Europe to send them 1,000s of staff
to flout UK employment laws. With tensions high it only takes something like
this:

Derbyshire police tried to keep Polish rapist's name secret [1]

to really drive a wedge into communities

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-
derbyshire-36167852](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-36167852)

